# Is Mark Richt the Moral Compass of College Football?



## Silver Britches (Jun 5, 2014)

Link To Article

Pretty good article on Mark Richt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 5, 2014)

You type too slow, Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Alway thought that CMR was a class act and a fine Christian man, that being said, he'll NEVER lead the dwagzzz to a NC.



Being a fine man and example is enough, just not ballsy enough to get it done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You type too slow, Quack!





My fangers hurt . . .


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 5, 2014)

bobby Bowden taught him well! he is a good man and a good coach imo....dadgummitt!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alway thought that CMR was a class act and a fine Christian man, that being said, he'll NEVER lead the dwagzzz to a NC.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a fine man and example is enough, just not ballsy enough to get it done.



For once, I agree with you ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wuz here.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't know about the whole world of college football but certainly he is a good example at UGA.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know if I would go as far as calling him the moral compass but he has proven time and time again that he will boot the bad apples even if it means lowering the talent pool.


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't know if I would go as far as calling him the moral compass but he has proven time and time again that he will boot the bad apples even if it means lowering the talent pool.



CMR deserves a lot of credit for trying to clean up the cesspool that has become UGA (THUGA) football.  That being said, it also helps to have an AD and University administration that also will not tolerate such conduct.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> CMR deserves a lot of credit for trying to clean up the cesspool that has become UGA (THUGA) football.  That being said, it also helps to have an AD and University administration that also will not tolerate such conduct.



He's been there a long time. Did he create this cesspool?


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> He's been there a long time. Did he create this cesspool?



His job is to win ball games.  Period.

The character of some of his recruits is certainly questionable or became so.  But you never know these things when recruiting-- you're focused on the kids talent.

If off-the-field issues become a problem (and that's the players responsibility, not the coaches), then you have to clean house.  But initially, get the best talent you can.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> His job is to win ball games.  Period.
> 
> The character of some of his recruits is certainly questionable or became so.  But you never know these things when recruiting-- you're focused on the kids talent.
> 
> If off-the-field issues become a problem (and that's the players responsibility, not the coaches), then you have to clean house.  But initially, get the best talent you can.



The boss is always responsible for the mess.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> The boss is always responsible for the mess.



And he's taking care of it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 12, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Link To Article
> 
> *Is Mark Richt the Moral Compass of College Football?*
> 
> ...





ramblinrack said:


> bobby Bowden taught him well! he is a good man and a good coach imo....dadgummitt!



Way to go Mark Richt & mentor Bobby Bowden!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2014)

I think he is a very good man and it obvious that his leadership has made it cool to be a coach show coaches football and Christian morality and responsibility.

I also think he has assembled the coaching staff to make a run at the NC.  Pruitt was a great addition to the staff.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

most of the negative things were said about Bowden and Tom Osborne both, and those detractors  were professed fans.  Even after Bowden & Osbornes legacy, those same detractors will exist and say they never really liked them in the first place.  Yes, you can point towards Richts Christian character as a life compass to him, but he does not press that on any player;  he presses upon his players to become responsible, moral, and accountable in life.  Football does not last forever, but how an individual approaches any activity, whether it be football, business,  worship, etc...that is how that person will approach life.  CMR wants these young men to be the best they can be at whatever they do.  He just happens to be a football coach, and this is the tool he uses to try to form these men.  Some do not wish to be formed, and after he attempts to teach them, if they do not respond, he has to send them on their way. 
and yes MuDucker, I think you are right. 
"I_ also think he has assembled the coaching staff to make a run at the NC. Pruitt was a great addition to the staff._ "


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 13, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> His job is to win ball games.  Period.
> 
> The character of some of his recruits is certainly questionable or became so.  But you never know these things when recruiting-- you're focused on the kids talent.
> 
> If off-the-field issues become a problem (and that's the players responsibility, not the coaches), then you have to clean house.  But initially, get the best talent you can.



Maybe that's the problem.....finding out a kids character doesn't take long btw.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 13, 2014)

If that makes you feel better about his underachieving teams...have at it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2014)

Everyone else recruited the same kids...ie; James Wilder. If he was at UGA he would have been gone by now cause he could not have gotten away with what he has at F$U.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If that makes you feel better about his underachieving teams...have at it.



No, just very proud that we have a coach with integrity!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If that makes you feel better about his underachieving teams...have at it.



Oh good God.


----------



## gin house (Jun 29, 2014)

I respect Mark Richt as a coach and even more as a person.    Compare his resume to the rest of the SEC coaches,  he's a great one.   I'm Gamecock to the core but that man has my respect.   Only knock I have on his recruiting is talent is chosen over character and potential.    Take the kids with character and potential and develop them.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 29, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If that makes you feel better about his underachieving teams...have at it.



You may want to check the win loss record of your team vs SEC teams there slick

When you play the Alaska junior college for the blind and win it doesn't mean anything in the real world



T


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2014)

gin house said:


> I respect Mark Richt as a coach and even more as a person.    Compare his resume to the rest of the SEC coaches,  he's a great one.   I'm Gamecock to the core but that man has my respect.   Only knock I have on his recruiting is talent is chosen over character and potential.    Take the kids with character and potential and develop them.



I don't think it's that easy, gin. Plus, maybe some of these guys have given Richt their word that they're a good kid and Richt is giving them a chance to prove it. Who knows for sure. What I do believe, though, is I seriously doubt Richt would offer a scholarship to a kid that's had some known serious problems. I doubt most coaches would. You'd be crazy to do so.

Recruiting is a gamble- you win some, you lose some. We have certainly had our fair share of "troubled" recruits the last few years, no doubt about it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You may want to check the win loss record of your team vs SEC teams there slick
> 
> When you play the Alaska junior college for the blind and win it doesn't mean anything in the real world
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 30, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> No, just very proud that we have a coach with integrity!



I have a tremendous amount of respect for CMR as a great coach and as a fine Christian man. I think he is as good as almost any other coach in the SEC. All coaches recruit marginal players and some times those players are going to be a disappointment. That happens on every single team. I know Fischer has nothing but praise for CMR as a coach and a person. If Pruitt didn't think that Richt has what it takes to win a SEC championship there is no way he would have left FSU and come to Georgia. If both those guys have confidence in CMR, than it is foolish for the average fan to judge that Richt doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jul 1, 2014)

I am not a huge Georgia fan but I am a fan of their coach. His record is among the best in college football. They play in the SEC. They also tend to play some tough ooc games. The dogs are no pushover. They are among the top 5 programs in the country in my opinion, year after year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You may want to check the win loss record of your team vs SEC teams there slick
> 
> When you play the Alabama junior college for Ga rejects and win it means your National Champs!
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fixed it for you.



Check the FSU vs auburn record

http://www.winsipedia.com/auburn/vs/florida-state
T


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

As long as Winston is the QB and face of the FSU football program, FSU fans have no place in a discussion about morality in CFB. It's makes you look foolish. Enjoy your NC, you were the best team in CFB in 13 but don't let your britches get too tight. Remember, you did it with a thief and possibly a rapist at the helm.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Check the FSU vs auburn record
> 
> http://www.winsipedia.com/auburn/vs/florida-state
> T



CFB is a what have you done for me lately sport.

I'm well aware of the overall record.  I'm also aware of the fact that FSU has won 4 of the last 5 against Auburn and FSU is 4-3 against the Tigers over the past 30 years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> As long as Winston is the QB and face of the FSU football program, FSU fans have no place in a discussion about morality in CFB. It's makes you look foolish. Enjoy your NC, you were the best team in CFB in 13 but don't let your britches get too tight. Remember, you did it with a thief and possibly a rapist at the helm.



It's sad to say but you can't show me 1 successful CFB team that doesn't have players on their team with a less than stellar criminal record. Until you change the fact that most of the talent is coming from the hood it will remain this way.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> CFB is a what have you done for me lately sport.
> 
> I'm well aware of the overall record.  I'm also aware of the fact that FSU has won 4 of the last 5 against Auburn and FSU is 4-3 against the Tigers over the past 30 years.



I'm married to a FSU bot I've heard it all before

T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I'm married to a FSU bot I've heard it all before
> 
> T



I bet it's been an interesting year for you


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's sad to say but you can't show me 1 successful CFB team that doesn't have players on their team with a less than stellar criminal record. Until you change the fact that most of the talent is coming from the hood it will remain this way.



Mostly true and yes, sad to say and that is the entire point of this thread. Correct? The point is that Richt seems to toss guys out on their ear even if it cost him wins while teams like FSU (Winston), Auburn (many instances), LSU, etc... are doing the exact opposite. They are keeping guys on the team because wins and losses are more important than integrity. I think it is a pretty safe bet to say that Winston would not be playing for UGA given his track record. He would have been given the boot and probably at Auburn right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Mostly true and yes, sad to say and that is the entire point of this thread. Correct? The point is that Richt seems to toss guys out on their ear even if it cost him wins while teams like FSU (Winston), Auburn (many instances), LSU, etc... are doing the exact opposite. They are keeping guys on the team because wins and losses are more important than integrity. I think it is a pretty safe bet to say that Winston would not be playing for UGA given his track record. He would have been given the boot and probably at Auburn right now.



So you are saying Richt would have suspended Winston for stealing crab legs?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet it's been an interesting year for you



you have no idea.  that loss cost me about 75 bucks in FSU shirts, stickers and license plates. 

on that  note though, FSU is my #2 team. it sucked that AU lost, but at least they lost to my second string. 

It was funny at halftime seeing the  after they realized their team was actually playing an opponent that could beat them for a change. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Jul 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> So you are saying Richt would have suspended Winston for stealing crab legs?



I would be surprised if he had played at all last fall with the rape allegations hanging over his head. 


T


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 1, 2014)

It always interesting how losers become righteous.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2014)

Double Cluck said:


> I am not a huge Georgia fan but I am a fan of their coach. His record is among the best in college football. They play in the SEC. They also tend to play some tough ooc games. The dogs are no pushover. They are among the top 5 programs in the country in my opinion, year after year.



Not at the end of the season when it counts, and no way are they a top 5 program. Maybe top 15.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> It always interesting how losers become righteous.



I don't think envy of FSU has to do with the dislike of Winston and how that situation was handled.  

What's always interesting is how some people prize wins and bragging rights over EVERYTHING.  As long as their team gives them an opportunity to run their mouths and brag then they are good with whatever goes on off the field no matter what it is.  To me those people are nothing if not losers.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think envy of FSU has to do with the dislike of Winston and how that situation was handled.
> 
> What's always interesting is how some people prize wins and bragging rights over EVERYTHING.  As long as their team gives them an opportunity to run their mouths and brag then they are good with whatever goes on off the field no matter what it is.  To me those people are nothing if not losers.



Bingo. This thread was about Richt actually diciplining players in a world of CFB where a blind eye is usually turned then the "criminole" fans hijack a thread and turn it into "your team sucks"... keep on riding that winston pony and see where it gets you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Bingo. This thread was about Richt actually diciplining players in a world of CFB where a blind eye is usually turned then the "criminole" fans hijack a thread and turn it into "your team sucks"... keep on riding that winston pony and see where it gets you.



I'm not trying to turn this into a "your team sucks thread". I'll save that for later in the year. 

I was just stating the obvious. You guys want to think Richt is a no nonsense kind of coach that will suspend anyone that acts up (which is wrong). Yall try to justify UGA's underachieving by telling everyone how great a man CMR is.

Good lord, win a championship or just get used to being the stepchild of the south.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not trying to turn this into a "your team sucks thread". I'll save that for later in the year.
> 
> I was just stating the obvious. You guys want to think Richt is a no nonsense kind of coach that will suspend anyone that acts up (which is wrong). Yall try to justify UGA's underachieving by telling everyone how great a man CMR is.
> 
> Good lord, win a championship or just get used to being the stepchild of the south.



First off... no excuses here. There is no doubt that UGA's policies put us behind the 8 when it comes to competing. You can't clain otherwise when we kick kids off like Mett (LSU), Marshall (AU), Matthews (AU),  Flournoy-Smith (bama) and out rivals pick them up.  And if you don't think that UGA has the toughest drug and alcohol policy in the country then you haven't been paying attention. It's not an excuse, it's the bed we've made with Richt at the helm (and Adam's old policies as well) but it is a reason. Spurrier made the crack a few years ago that he liked playing UGA early because we'd have one or two starters suspended. Funny right? Well, this was just after he "suspended" Garcia for the 5TH time! I say "suspended" with quotes because he never missed a game. His first incident was keying his professors car. He would have been dismissed from UGA then and there. And yes, I'd go as far as saying Winston wouldn't be playing for UGA or at the very least he wouldn't be comfortable with his starting role and would certainly miss the first 2-4 games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> First off... no excuses here. There is no doubt that UGA's policies put us behind the 8 when it comes to competing. You can't clain otherwise when we kick kids off like Mett (LSU), Marshall (AU), Matthews (AU),  Flournoy-Smith (bama) and out rivals pick them up.  And if you don't think that UGA has the toughest drug and alcohol policy in the country then you haven't been paying attention. It's not an excuse, it's the bed we've made with Richt at the helm (and Adam's old policies as well) but it is a reason. Spurrier made the crack a few years ago that he liked playing UGA early because we'd have one or two starters suspended. Funny right? Well, this was just after he "suspended" Garcia for the 5TH time! I say "suspended" with quotes because he never missed a game. His first incident was keying his professors car. He would have been dismissed from UGA then and there. And yes, I'd go as far as saying Winston wouldn't be playing for UGA or at the very least he wouldn't be comfortable with his starting role and would certainly miss the first 2-4 games.




I was just wondering why Richt didn't suspend all involved (Deloach and Taylor) with the check cashing scheme. If he'll let those guys off I don't see why he would suspend Winston for the theft of crab legs.

I do agree that Rich is tougher than most.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was just wondering why Richt didn't suspend all involved (Deloach and Taylor) with the check cashing scheme. If he'll let those guys off I don't see why he would suspend Winston for the theft of crab legs.
> 
> I do agree that Rich is tougher than most.



How do you know he didn't? The season is still almost two months away.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> How do you know he didn't? The season is still almost two months away.



http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/06/05/georgia-will-not-suspend-deloach-or-taylor-who-enter-pre-trial-intervention-program/

Sounds like it will be handled in house.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe so. We'll see. I hope it is. If you are going to compete with the best you have to play by the same rules.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Maybe so. We'll see. I hope it is. If you are going to compete with the best you have to play by the same rules.





Now you're getting it!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh dude, I'm all about it. I don't want thugs running around the program but I'd be all for dumping the drug and alcohol policy. I mean, Honey Badger said he failed at least 10 drug tests while at LSU and never missed a single down. How are you to compete with that? As long as these guys aren't putting others in danger I'm all for internal discipline. Our dismissals and suspensions for pot and booze makes the program look much much worse than it is because in reality this is going on almost everywhere you just don't hear about it because running stadium stairs doesn't make ESPN.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 2, 2014)

Morality in college football is overrated...and overstated.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 2, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Morality in college football is overrated...and overstated.



And underutilized


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not trying to turn this into a "your team sucks thread". I'll save that for later in the year.
> 
> I was just stating the obvious. You guys want to think Richt is a no nonsense kind of coach that will suspend anyone that acts up (which is wrong). Yall try to justify UGA's underachieving by telling everyone how great a man CMR is.
> 
> Good lord, win a championship or just get used to being the stepchild of the south.



Oh that's hilarious.  I guess when you don't like the facts then you just make stuff up and change the subject.

Richt does get rid of the bad apples regardless of how talented they are.  That's a matter of public record not opinion so to say otherwise is just a lie.

Nobody is trying to justify anything except y'all.  What we have said about Richt is can not be argued.  On the other hand, the FSU people do plenty of justifying when it comes to their rapist, thief of a quarterback.  If you are able to take pride in your precious championship despite that kind of a person as the face of your program, you might want to reasess what's important.

Funny to me that y'all think we should feel jealous of you when the face of our program is Mark Richt and Winston represents FSU.  Hilarious.  If we have to blindly support people like him to win a championship then I personally can do without one.

I know y'all don't care.  You sold your souls so long ago that you can't remember being any other way.  And as long as nobody can prove anything, go Jameis go, right?

Nobody is jealous of y'all.

And Florida ain't the South and hasn't been for a very long time.

Y'all were totally irrelavent for so long that Jameis could probably shoot somebody and you wouldn't care as long as he still got to play.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 2, 2014)

CMR being a "good guy" is the worst thing to ever happen to a once great UGA football program. A coach for high dollar teams should be judged on performance only.Within reason.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 2, 2014)

I try to be a DAWGS fan but its hard,I'm mostly into results.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 2, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I try to be a DAWGS fan but its hard,I'm mostly into results.



Try harder or change colors. We kick trash to the curb unlike other teams who embrace it


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 2, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Try harder or change colors. We kick trash to the curb unlike other teams who embrace it



That would work and yea I'm for it but it's been over a decade worth of "not too bad",it just don't sit right to accept it in the name of taking the trash off.Thats for low level Christian or tech schools,the SEC is about winning ball games.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe UGA should move to the ACC and FSU move to the SEC

T


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 2, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Maybe UGA should move to the ACC and FSU move to the SEC
> 
> T


One could argue,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh that's hilarious.  I guess when you don't like the facts then you just make stuff up and change the subject.
> 
> Richt does get rid of the bad apples regardless of how talented they are.  That's a matter of public record not opinion so to say otherwise is just a lie.
> 
> ...




Good luck to you this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Maybe UGA should move to the ACC and FSU move to the SEC
> 
> T



Clemson and Dabo would have a field day!!


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 3, 2014)

I just don't agree with the new normal at UGA. Richt has a huge budget and breaks about even,a decade sets a pattern and thats how it's gonna be till he quits cause he's a "good person".I pull for Aubbie,,Good folks over there too plus they win.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 3, 2014)

Good people? When you invite known thieves and drug heads into a program your character becomes questionable to me.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I try to be a DAWGS fan but its hard,I'm mostly into results.



No offense, but if that's the case... we don't want you. I'm all about hoping and striving for the program to trend upwards and win as many games as possible but I don't think we need fans that jump off of the wagon when it's not a championship season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I just don't agree with the new normal at UGA. Richt has a huge budget and breaks about even,a decade sets a pattern and thats how it's gonna be till he quits cause he's a "good person".I pull for Aubbie,,Good folks over there too plus they win.



Epic fail. Try again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I just don't agree with the new normal at UGA. Richt has a huge budget and breaks about even,a decade sets a pattern and thats how it's gonna be till he quits cause he's a "good person".I pull for Aubbie,,Good folks over there too plus they win.



And when the barn starts losing a few games you'll find another team to be a fan of. A TRUE fan sticks with his or her team even through the worst of times. You're not a true Dawg fan. Just a fan. Which is certainly okay and your choice. 

Just because we haven't won a NC since Richt has been there, doesn't mean he is unsuccessful. The guy's record speaks for itself. He has won a lot of games. And I am one who thinks Richt can and will bring us a NC, and it's an honor to have the guy as our coach. I surely hope we can win a NC soon, especially for him. The guy catches a lot of unnecessary flack. 

Win or lose, I am a Dawg to the core, and proud to be one!

Oh, and I certainly can't wait to get on here and pound my chest and crow, when we finally win one for Richt! I am going to irritate all of you non Dawg fans to death when this happens! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 3, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> I am going to irritate all of you non Dawg fans to death when this happens!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Y'all already do this 


You will have every right to crow and beat your chest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 3, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Y'all already do this



Thank you for being so honest. It is wonderful to know that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Y'all already do this



I know I try really hard!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I just don't agree with the new normal at UGA. Richt has a huge budget and breaks about even,a decade sets a pattern and thats how it's gonna be till he quits cause he's a "good person".I pull for Aubbie,,Good folks over there too plus they win.




You make NO sense... never going to win cause he's a good person.. I pull for Aubbie cause they win and have good folks?? 

Auburn is one of the dirtiest programs in ALL of college football!! 

Not sure what you are a fan of but it's obviously not college football or you would know the history of Auburn University..

Do yourself a favor and just google dirtiest college programs..


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You make NO sense... never going to win cause he's a good person.. I pull for Aubbie cause they win and have good folks??
> 
> Auburn is one of the dirtiest programs in ALL of college football!!
> 
> ...



I said CMR won't be replaced for being a mid pack coach because his fans think being a good person is more important than performance,thus UGA will never contend until he quits.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 3, 2014)

AU might have made a few mistakes in the past,but it's on the strait and narrow now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> AU might have made a few mistakes in the past,but it's on the strait and narrow now.






You do realize their QB was kicked off our team... For being on the straight and narrow...


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize their QB was kicked off our team... For being on the straight and narrow...



It worked out great for everyone.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> It worked out great for everyone.



Yep. We got rid of a thief and Auburn got a QB that can't speak English.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. We got rid of a thief and Auburn got a QB that can't speak English THAT BEAT US BUT OUR COACH IS A GOOD GUY



Fixed it for ya

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Fixed it for ya
> 
> T



And your QB still can't speak english and is the exact type of person that you moan and groan about on the political forum day in and day out. Be proud. War Dang Thief!!!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm an LSU fan who blesses Miles for sending the dope-smoking Honey Badger packing.  

But God Bless Richt for standing up for what is right and not tolerating evil among UGA's players.  

The SEC should be examples of student athletes not semi-pro losers!


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> And your QB still can't speak english and is the exact type of person that you moan and groan about on the political forum day in and day out. Be proud. War Dang Thief!!!



Flippin UGA fans are just ugly and rabid about hoovering is ok BUT,, it aint like they dont have good reason.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> I'm an LSU fan who blesses Miles for sending the dope-smoking Honey Badger packing.
> 
> But God Bless Richt for standing up for what is right and not tolerating evil among UGA's players.
> 
> The SEC should be examples of student athletes not semi-pro losers!



God bless CMR,,,just let him coach where performance dont mean as much,I like good guys myself but a decade and a half?Whats supposed to happen?


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 4, 2014)

Coaches should do what's best for the school and not value the short term W-L and national ranking.

UGA has over 30,000 students who will never play football.  If football is a dishonest shell game, are English Lit, Business, and Chemistry dishonest shell games also?  

Who wants to entrust our precious sons and daughters to that nonsense?


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 4, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> Coaches should do what's best for the school and not value the short term W-L and national ranking.
> 
> UGA has over 30,000 students who will never play football.  If football is a dishonest shell game, are English Lit, Business, and Chemistry dishonest shell games also?
> 
> Who wants to entrust our precious sons and daughters to that nonsense?



I'm trying to get UGA to do that instead of taking up space in the SEC if you would hush. Think ACC


----------



## Throwback (Jul 4, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> And your QB still can't speak english and is the exact type of person that you moan and groan about on the political forum day in and day out. Be proud. War Dang Thief!!!



But our coach is a good guy too.  

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> But our coach is a good guy too.
> 
> T



Seems to be but he still takes our trash into the program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck to you this year.




We are never going to agree on most of this.

So let me just put it like this.  For anyone to say that we haven't won a NC because Mark Richt is a good person is utter foolishness.  Nothing more.  Those people have given up their right to ever be taken seriously.

And the Florida State people can brag about how great they think they are if they want to but they won that all important NC with a guy like Jameis Winston as the face of their program.  That either matters to them or it doesn't.  I know I'm glad we haven't got him leading our program.

I was always indifferent to Florida State until some time in the early to mid 90s.  Then a bunch of UGA fans jumped on the bandwagon, started wearing FSU gear, acting like they had always been FSU fans, and bragging about how great their team was.

It cracks me up when people say stupid things like, "your team underachieves and y'all just accept it."  What should we do, swap teams and become FSU fans?  I'm sure not jumping ship.  And besides, it wasn't so long ago that FSU sucked.  Then what?  Do you jump ship again and just keep picking a new team every year?

One of the things I like most about Mark Richt is that he drives the right people crazy.  The people who go on and on about how he's too nice to win and how he "underachieves" are usually the kind of people I don't like anyway.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 4, 2014)

Look at richts record. Nothing to be ashamed of everything to be proud of. On top of that he sets a great example for his players

For the life of me i can't understand why so many ga fans that I know are so upset. 

T


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Look at richts record. Nothing to be ashamed of everything to be proud of. On top of that he sets a great example for his players
> 
> For the life of me i can't understand why so many ga fans that I know are so upset.
> 
> T




I agree.  Because expectations in college football have become totally absurd.  And that started when these coaches got these huge salaries.  Then people thought they had a right to expect getting what they wanted when they wanted it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2014)

​


South GA Dawg said:


> We are never going to agree on most of this.
> 
> So let me just put it like this.  For anyone to say that we haven't won a NC because Mark Richt is a good person is utter foolishness.  Nothing more.  Those people have given up their right to ever be taken seriously.
> 
> ...



Both teams (all teams) have their share of criminals. People can say what they want about Jameis but I can guarantee you they have the same type players on their team. Do I agree with being a thief? Nope. As for me personally, I don't think he raped that girl. I don't see how anyone who read her entire story ( all 3 versions) could either, but that's just me.

You're right about accepting mediocrity. There's nothing as a fan you can do about CMR but change teams. I don't get people that do that either. I would rather take up golf than pull for another program.  For the record, I think Uga actually has a shot with CMR at the helm.

That being said Go Noles!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> ​
> Both teams (all teams) have their share of criminals. People can say what they want about Jameis but I can guarantee you they have the same type players on their team. Do I agree with being a thief? Nope. As for me personally, I don't think he raped that girl. I don't see how anyone who read her entire story ( all 3 versions) could either, but that's just me.
> 
> You're right about accepting mediocrity. There's nothing as a fan you can do about CMR but change teams. I don't get people that do that either. I would rather take up golf than pull for another program.  For the record, I think Uga actually has a shot with CMR at the helm.
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

If Coach Richt ignored the things he chooses to deal with the cry would go out that he is running a prison full of thieves and thugs.  When he instills discipline he is too tough on "Poor Young Men Away From Home For The First Time"...a true no win deal !!-The way he has chosen to run his program is just fine !


----------



## Throwback (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.coacheshotseat.com/WinningestActiveCoachesIA.htm

He's in the top 16 and top 3 sec

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> If Coach Richt ignored the things he chooses to deal with the cry would go out that he is running a prison full of thieves and thugs.  When he instills discipline he is too tough on "Poor Young Men Away From Home For The First Time"...a true no win deal !!-The way he has chosen to run his program is just fine !



If you like 8-5 or 9-4 mediocrity every year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> If you like 8-5 or 9-4 mediocrity every year.




We hate it.  We are all gonna stop being UGA fans because we deserve as many wins as we want.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

*Yep !!*



South GA Dawg said:


> We hate it.  We are all gonna stop being UGA fans because we deserve as many wins as we want.



Of course that is what we want-at all cost!  (Sarcasm Intended) !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> We hate it.  We are all gonna stop being UGA fans because we deserve as many wins as we want.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2014)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Look at richts record. Nothing to be ashamed of everything to be proud of. On top of that he sets a great example for his players
> 
> For the life of me i can't understand why so many ga fans that I know are so upset.
> 
> T



Because our neigbors with no more resources (less in some cases) have recently won NC's...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Look at richts record. Nothing to be ashamed of everything to be proud of. On top of that he sets a great example for his players
> 
> For the life of me i can't understand why so many ga fans that I know are so upset.
> 
> T



Agree 100%


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> We hate it.  We are all gonna stop being UGA fans because we deserve as many wins as we want.



Y'all throw out the Ga gear and bring those throwback FSU jersey's out of the closet!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2014)

As a prime example of why I don't like FSU yesterday my brother in law told me that nobody on UGA's defense could start on FSU's defense.  And said it like that was the way it was and there was no debating it.  That's stupid.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> I'm an LSU fan who blesses Miles for sending the dope-smoking Honey Badger packing.
> 
> But God Bless Richt for standing up for what is right and not tolerating evil among UGA's players.
> 
> The SEC should be examples of student athletes not semi-pro losers!



Welcome back Les.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> Coaches should do what's best for the school and not value the short term W-L and national ranking.
> 
> UGA has over 30,000 students who will never play football.  If football is a dishonest shell game, are English Lit, Business, and Chemistry dishonest shell games also?
> 
> Who wants to entrust our precious sons and daughters to that nonsense?


Then send them to culinary school.  Or Tech.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> As a prime example of why I don't like FSU yesterday my brother in law told me that nobody on UGA's defense could start on FSU's defense.  And said it like that was the way it was and there was no debating it.  That's stupid.



FSU fans are quickly becoming the Florida equivalent of Alabama fans. 

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Look at richts record. Nothing to be ashamed of everything to be proud of. On top of that he sets a great example for his players
> 
> For the life of me i can't understand why so many ga fans that I know are so upset.
> 
> T



Total bull and you know it. Save your pandering for the political forum. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> As a prime example of why I don't like FSU yesterday my brother in law told me that nobody on UGA's defense could start on FSU's defense.  And said it like that was the way it was and there was no debating it.  That's stupid.



Glad you cleared that up for us.  I'm sure all the dogs will sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Total bull and you know it. Save your pandering for the political forum. Roll Tide.




How big is the "A" on your truck?

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> How big is the "A" on your truck?
> 
> T



The one on the ML 63 AMG  tag is somewhat small.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Then send them to culinary school.  Or Tech.



Here's a piece on academic integrity from some faculty at the Air Force Academy.

http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1102/1102.1506.pdf

Question:  Why should other institutions have lower expectations for academic integrity than the Air Force Academy?  More officers are commissioned from OTS and ROTC than from USAFA, West Point, and Annapolis.

I expect students to live up to the academic standards that were promised to the accrediting agencies.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 5, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> Here's a piece on academic integrity from some faculty at the Air Force Academy.
> 
> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1102/1102.1506.pdf
> 
> ...


Lol. Take your meds and go to bed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> FSU fans are quickly becoming the Florida equivalent of Alabama fans.
> 
> T



They always have been.  Truly insufferable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Glad you cleared that up for us.  I'm sure all the dogs will sleep soundly tonight.



I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> As a prime example of why I don't like FSU yesterday my brother in law told me that nobody on UGA's defense could start on FSU's defense.  And said it like that was the way it was and there was no debating it.  That's stupid.



I don't know about this year but last year Uga's defense was full of 2nd stringers.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 6, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Lol. Take your meds and go to bed.



So academic dishonesty is ok as long as its for sports?

Thanks for clarifying your position.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> So academic dishonesty is ok as long as its for sports?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying your position.



Let's face it, CFB would be nowhere near the sport it is today if these "student athletes" were held to the same academic standards as every other student. 

It's not right but it's the truth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's face it, CFB would be nowhere near the sport it is today if these "student athletes" were held to the same academic standards as every other student.
> 
> It's not right but it's the truth.



Right.  The level of athlete wouldn't be the same so the level of play wouldn't be as high.  And if suddenly these coaches all had the clamps put on them and these schools all had their feet held to the fire the game would look a lot different at first.  But guess what?  We would get used to it.  And I for one could live with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't know about this year but last year Uga's defense was full of 2nd stringers.



In the secondary I agree.  But across the board?  Nah.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right.  The level of athlete wouldn't be the same so the level of play wouldn't be as high.  And if suddenly these coaches all had the clamps put on them and these schools all had their feet held to the fire the game would look a lot different at first.  But guess what?  We would get used to it.  And I for one could live with it.



You're right. It will never happen though b/c these big universities care more about a $ than academic integrity. WAY too much money involved with college football right now and I'm afraid it will all get worse pretty soon.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I would be surprised if he had played at all last fall with the rape allegations hanging over his head.
> 
> 
> T


TB
None of us know what kind of conversations Winston and Fischer had about that incident. So you are saying that if the coach had reason to believe that Winston was absolutely innocent then it would have been fair to Winston and the team to make him sit with no formal charge against him? If he really is innocent, then the worst thing he has done is be a total moron and steal crab legs. No, Richt, would not have thrown him off the team or suspended him for long term in the same situation. Winston has acted like an idiot, but so have MANY Georgia players that Richt has given second chances to. Look, I have no issue with people making fun of Winston, he has been foolish, immature and not represented his school or teammates well.  I've already said I have great respect fot CMR, but I see very little difference in the way that Fischer and Richt handle discipline.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 6, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I'm trying to get UGA to do that instead of taking up space in the SEC if you would hush. Think ACC


Yeah think ACC. The conference of the current National Champion!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Welcome back Les.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 14, 2014)

Coach Richt is a GREAT man. He also does a mean high dive.


----------

